# whats Abu Dhabi like for expact?



## jody12 (May 31, 2014)

Hi I am thinking about applying for jobs in abu dhabi rather than dubai what is thr area like in comparison? 

Any help would be kind 

Jodie


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Not much difference, really. Similar lifestyle and prices. Only 1.5 hours apart. Dubai is more spread out as a city and has a metro.


----------

